# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [vermine] Responsable JavaScript & AJAX

## Daniel Adam

vermine a t promu responsable de la rubrique JavaScript & AJAX. Flicitations et bon courage  lui.

----------

